# Spray paint bow



## wussowb (Apr 30, 2014)

Clean it well an do it to it! Several light coats will help with the paint durability.
If you can disassemble the bow that'd be the route to go, if not masking tape will be your friend. Do your best to plug any threaded accessory holes.


----------



## Huntin Madness (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait till you have the money and have it done right, I had a bow professionally powder coated and it came out great, friends have spray painted and in my mind threw their bows in the garbage in my mind. Think long and hard about it is all I'm saying


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've seen some wicked nice spay paint jobs. I've got a bunch of synthetic gun stocks I spray painted that came out sweet. If you're on a tight budget and have the patience to do it right have at it. 

Just my own opinion but I've seen way to many horrible "dip" jobs to consider plunking down the $$


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm in the industrial powder coating business and I can tell you that removing old paint/hydro film doesn't take much and masking and painting the riser is pretty simple, if you want to get the limbs painted then,well that's a whole different story. You can achieve great results spray painting (not from a can) just take your time and pay attention to detail


----------



## Banana Tree (Jul 14, 2014)

I have spray painted expensive bows with canned paint. I like to use camo patterns because later touch-ups are easy. Dead flat colors and some leaves for patterns make a nice bow.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

I just want my bow black here is what it looks like guys


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

use Duracoat for firearms. Just google it and you'll find it. Strip the bow down and have it bead blasted (light sand blasting) spray it down with cleaner and it is very durable. inexpensive as well. Good luck


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

Todzilla said:


> use Duracoat for firearms. Just google it and you'll find it. Strip the bow down and have it bead blasted (light sand blasting) spray it down with cleaner and it is very durable. inexpensive as well. Good luck


Less than $30 ?


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

i did mine with spray paint and automotive spray paint clear. It's been like this for over 3 years and still looks just fine! Just make sure to strip it, clean it, and prime it well with light coats.


----------



## jwoadventures (Oct 25, 2014)

bowtech94 said:


> i did mine with spray paint and automotive spray paint clear. It's been like this for over 3 years and still looks just fine! Just make sure to strip it, clean it, and prime it well with light coats.


How would I strip it? Clean it?


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you spray paint the limbs as well? I have a bow I bought for my wife and I want to make the pink limbs black and use it as a backup bow.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

I wanna see it painted, painted black
Black as night, black as coal
I wanna see the sun blotted out from the sky
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black

Yeah!

I'm sorry I just like that song haha. Do it to it man. :thumbs_up
You'll want good quality paint for sure. I stripped down one of my bowfishing bows with aircraft stripper, primed it, and painted it black with automotive paint (started out blue). It turned out looking pretty nice.


----------



## Bad Juju (Jun 14, 2013)

I would 2k it if I HAD to paint it... but then if I had it apart I would have it bead blasted and anodized.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Look for local powder coating guy. I found one by my moms house. He will charge me $60 to sandblast it and then powder coated.


----------



## 3Dshooter68 (Apr 4, 2009)

Black sharpie marker????...lol


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

i stripped it with aircraft stripper. Safe on the riser as long as you dont let it sit for over 10 minutes


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

Plasti dip.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

bowtech94 said:


> i did mine with spray paint and automotive spray paint clear. It's been like this for over 3 years and still looks just fine! Just make sure to strip it, clean it, and prime it well with light coats.


everytime i see your bow it makes me want to paint the interior pieces of the riser.


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

i used citri-strip to remove the finish from a darton 3800 with very good results, i posted a thread on that project in the DIY section on here, my end goal was swirl painting, but either way the prep work would be the same, and i gave it a coat of grey primer and a base coat of white, both from a spray can, and a double coat of sealer from a spray can after i painted it, the whole project took about a weeks time and cost about 40.00 at the local hardware store , i also spray painted over the camo finish on a Turbohawk a few years ago,just wrapped the limbs and cams in plastic wrap and went for it. Didnt come out bad but had i stripped it first it would've come out better. Im considering giving my Experience a new homebrew finish as well once its new strings get here i will say before you start anything its a good idea to have all tools/materials handy ahead of time, and might be good to locate ALL the threaded holes on the riser and insert some correctly sized screws/bolts in the sight/rest/cable guard/grip/string stop/limb bolts/ holes before you start painting, save some time trying to get it out later( i learned the hard way) . Have some fun with it but take your time,and keep in mind so long as its just spray painted it can always be re-stripped and painted again. Good luck and post some pix when you get it done


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

camocrazy1983 said:


> i used citri-strip to remove the finish from a darton 3800 with very good results, i posted a thread on that project in the DIY section on here, my end goal was swirl painting, but either way the prep work would be the same, and i gave it a coat of grey primer and a base coat of white, both from a spray can, and a double coat of sealer from a spray can after i painted it, the whole project took about a weeks time and cost about 40.00 at the local hardware store , i also spray painted over the camo finish on a Turbohawk a few years ago,just wrapped the limbs and cams in plastic wrap and went for it. Didnt come out bad but had i stripped it first it would've come out better. Im considering giving my Experience a new homebrew finish as well once its new strings get here i will say before you start anything its a good idea to have all tools/materials handy ahead of time, and might be good to locate ALL the threaded holes on the riser and insert some correctly sized screws/bolts in the sight/rest/cable guard/grip/string stop/limb bolts/ holes before you start painting, save some time trying to get it out later( i learned the hard way) . Have some fun with it but take your time,and keep in mind so long as its just spray painted it can always be re-stripped and painted again. Good luck and post some pix when you get it done


link to the darton i did if youd like to check it out, lots of pix of what i used 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2279543


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

I know this thread is a little old but you do not have to take the finish off if it's not scaling or flaking. But you do have to make sure you scuff it enough to get the paint to take. Also, you need to make sure to use a good cleaner to get the dust from sanding off. 120, 220 should be rough enough. I used rustolium textured black on my vipertec and it turned out great.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

looks pretty good man, I like the tex that rustoleum can put on things. makes the old bow look new school.. LOL


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

The black and camo looks great on a hunting rig too.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is one I did: Picked up this ally and after changing the strings to black/yellow I got to thinking it may look good with a black riser.
Started out like this








with the riser blacked out and limbs and pockets still in camo








Then I found a guy selling a brand new set of firestorm grey limbs, thought black riser firestorm grey limbs would be a cool combo, so I tore it down again and painted the pockets and threw the new limbs on, also put in new cam bearings. So this is what it looks like now: Probably grab some new strings for it soon, not sure on what colors I want to go with this time.









in the woods:


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I've spray painted a gray base and added other colors for my own camo with a foam brush. I've also done a black riser with a foam brush. Works great for a hunting bow.


----------

